# Black Mizzou players refuse to play.



## lbzdually (Nov 8, 2015)

Black University of Missouri players are refusing to honor their scholarships because of 'racial tensions' at the school.  I wonder if white GT players will boycott because of whites being raped, robbed and beaten by blacks around campus?   http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2587163-black-missouri-football-players-boycotting-until-school-president-resigns


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 8, 2015)

Send them packing.

They aren't that good anyway.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2015)

Shut it down. They suck anyways!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2015)

What little i've read, there is  several anecdotal incidences and vandalism with no clear perpetrators identified. Why should the Mizzou prez resign?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 8, 2015)

Frees up some scholis.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 8, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> What little i've read, there is  several anecdotal incidences and vandalism with no clear perpetrators identified. Why should the Mizzou prez resign?



From what I've seen those protesting have committed the more egregious acts.  They accosted the president at a parade and would not let him leave in his car.  I think they are more mad that Planned Parenthood has been defunded on campus and they don't get to have consequence free sex any more.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> From what I've seen those protesting have committed the more egregious acts.  They accosted the president at a parade and would not let him leave in his car.  I think they are more mad that Planned Parenthood has been defunded on campus and they don't get to have consequence free sex any more.



Sounds like it and the arguments and comments being made make no sense. 
I guess Mark Richt has lost control of the Mizzou program. Saw it coming.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 8, 2015)

*Revoke the scholarships*

And send them packing. Grambling may need some players. Hope the president doesn't cave in


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> the dog players should quit playing until we can get slayer in charge.



Sounds good to me!


----------



## walukabuck (Nov 8, 2015)

Sounds like 32 open scholarships to me.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 8, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Sounds like it and the arguments and comments being made make no sense.





They normally dont. 


I hope the kid on the hunger strikes follows through and the president doesn't go anywhere.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Black University of Missouri players are refusing to honor their scholarships because of 'racial tensions' at the school.  I wonder if white GT players will boycott because of whites being raped, robbed and beaten by blacks around campus?   http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2587163-black-missouri-football-players-boycotting-until-school-president-resigns





Wow, I'm speechless.  This isn't where we're heading, this is where we are.


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2015)

How long until Jessie or Al show up?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 8, 2015)

What actually brought this on it the first place?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What actually brought this on it the first place?



Getting close to the Sandy Hook anniversary


----------



## riprap (Nov 8, 2015)

GT wouldn't lose any players.


----------



## gin house (Nov 8, 2015)

The whole state of Mizzu is a racist craphole.  I don think the white population is near as bad as the black in that regard.  I'd send them all home and pull their a holly.   Shows they could care less about an education to risk it like that.   You'd think there's others ways to handle it.


----------



## goblue (Nov 8, 2015)

affiliated with "change.org"...... Need any more motive?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2015)

Gary Tinkle is an idiot too for taking the stand he took.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2015)

The world has gone crazy.


----------



## kc65 (Nov 8, 2015)

Race-war extortion, the universities have gone full on Maoist Red Guard...


----------



## glynr329 (Nov 9, 2015)

Somethings I just can't understand certain things. I am being serious. I was watching news and one guy is on a hunger strike. I am like okay who cares. Why would anyone really care. Do you think he will starve to death? Maybe I am missing something can someone please tell me why I or anyone would care? Why would this be on the news. Oh wait I figured that part out, because you can not watch the news for more than twenty min. without watching repeats. What is wrong with people


----------



## RNC (Nov 9, 2015)

Sounds like a bunch of babies need their diapers changed ....


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 9, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Gary Tinkle is an idiot too for taking the stand he took.



Pinkle is thinking about future recruiting.


----------



## Horns (Nov 9, 2015)

Talking about the proverbial biting the hand that feeds you.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What actually brought this on it the first place?



Them not being competitive. If they were in contention for the SEC east, do you think they would be doing this?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 9, 2015)

Then no free education "opportunity" for them either. Wasn't that the deal?


----------



## kc65 (Nov 9, 2015)

well they caved, Missouri president just resigned....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 9, 2015)

Nothing more than perceived racial tensions are barely mentioned in the article. The PC crowd is pushing this stuff too far for their own good in the long run......mark my words!


----------



## kc65 (Nov 9, 2015)

door is wide open for takedowns at other universities....


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 9, 2015)

kc65 said:


> well they caved, Missouri president just resigned....



doesnt matter anyway who plays at Mizzou. They are gonna loose to a bunch of white boys from Utah on Saturday.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 9, 2015)

If Pinkel and other players would not have joined they would have been branded racists.  If the president would not have caved, he would have been harassed and drug through the mud until the race baiters got their way.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> doesnt matter anyway who plays at Mizzou. They are gonna loose to a bunch of white boys from Utah on Saturday.



True. I know some that wouldn't play another down at Mizzou. My tolerance for this is wearing thin. Having to put up with it at work doesn't help. Sorry for the rant 6.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 9, 2015)

Mizzou just rendered themselves irrelevant in CFB. No telling how many recruits they have lost over this.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 9, 2015)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> True. I know some that wouldn't play another down at Mizzou. My tolerance for this is wearing thin. Having to put up with it at work doesn't help. Sorry for the rant 6.




These young men at Mizzou are not team players and do
not have respect for the awesome opportunity that they have been given. Sports is a celebration of tradition and a good time. Free lodging, food, tuition, health care, education and a chance to make it in the nfl and earn life changing money and improve their lives for generations to come. I cant find the connection with their perceived complaints and how the football program is a part of it. They have a job to do and an obligation to fulfill. I would understand if this was a racist problem in the athletic dept. I have lost respect for Gary Pinkel. Has the sec commissioner weighed in on this?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 9, 2015)

Mizzou should be ashamed.


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 9, 2015)

*Demands*

I. We demand that the University of Missouri System President, Tim Wolfe, writes a handwritten apology to the Concerned Student 1-9-5-0 demonstrators and holds a press conference in the Mizzou Student Center reading the letter. In the letter and at the press conference, Tim Wolfe must acknowledge his white male privilege, recognize that systems of oppression exist, and provide a verbal commitment to fulfilling Concerned Student 1-9-5-0 demands. We want Tim Wolfe to admit to his gross negligence, allowing his driver to hit one of the demonstrators, consenting to the physical violence of bystanders, and lastly refusing to intervene when Columbia Police Department used excessive force with demonstrators. 

II. We demand the immediate removal of Tim Wolfe as UM system president. After his removal a new amendment to UM system policies must be established to have all future UM system president and Chancellor positions be selected by a collective of students, staff, and faculty of diverse backgrounds.

III. We demand that the University of Missouri meets the Legion of Black Collegians' demands that were presented in 1969 for the betterment of the black community. 

IV. We demand that the University of Missouri creates and enforces comprehensive racial awareness and inclusion curriculum throughout all campus departments and units, mandatory for all students, faculty, staff, and administration. This curriculum must be vetted, maintained, and overseen by a board comprised of students, staff, and faculty of color. 

V. We demand that by the academic year 2017-2018, the University of Missouri increases the percentage of black faculty and staff campus-wide to 10%. 

VI. We demand that the University of Missouri composes a strategic 10 year plan by May 1, 2016 that will increase retention rates for marginalized students, sustain diversity curriculum and training, and promote a more safe and inclusive campus. 

VII. We demand that the University of Missouri increases funding and resources for the University of Missouri Counseling Center for the purpose of hiring additional mental health professionals -- particularly those of color, boosting mental health outreach and programming across campus, increasing campus-Censoredwide awareness and visibility of the counseling center, and reducing lengthy wait times for prospective clients. 

VIII. We demand that the University of Missouri increases funding, resources, and personnel for the social justices centers on campus for the purpose of hiring additional professionals, particularly those of color, boosting outreach and programming across campus, and increasing campus-Censoredwide awareness and visibility. 

http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2015/11/08/missouri-protest-list-demands-issued-to-university.html


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 9, 2015)

^^^^There it is........"White male priviledge".

Talk about "sustain diversity".......

"This curriculum must be vetted, maintained, and overseen by a board comprised of students, staff, and faculty of color. 

"We demand that the University of Missouri increases funding, resources, and personnel for the social justices centers on campus for the purpose of hiring additional professionals, particularly those of color,"

"We demand that the University of Missouri increases funding and resources for the University of Missouri Counseling Center for the purpose of hiring additional mental health professionals -- particularly those of color,


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 9, 2015)

Last I heard, you don't need football to run a higher education program.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 9, 2015)

Kick'em out of the SEC and put a true East school in. Clemson, FSU, Miami, Louisville, Duke, or anyone else would do as much or more for the conference.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 9, 2015)

I can honestly say...if this happened at FSU, I'd burn every FSU thing I have and never watch or listen to another Nole game.  I havent watched a second of NASCAR since the whole "no confederate flag" foolishness and I havent missed it at all.  More time for hunting and fishing!


----------



## srb (Nov 9, 2015)

#Missouri::::
Play on.....
Just blaaaa


----------



## walukabuck (Nov 9, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Kick'em out of the SEC and put a true East school in. Clemson, FSU, Miami, Louisville, Duke, or anyone else would do as much or more for the conference.



Best idea yet.


----------



## weathermantrey (Nov 9, 2015)

kc65 said:


> door is wide open for takedowns at other universities....



yep,

I work for Clemson and in the last year i've gotten probably a dozen emails from the president about minorities and all the great stuff his staff is doing for them, and maybe 2 emails from him concerning other issues.

It's really quite disturbing.


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Nothing more than perceived racial tensions are barely mentioned in the article. The PC crowd is pushing this stuff too far for their own good in the long run......mark my words!



Yep!  I hate a bully.  Look for same at other schools.


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 9, 2015)

alphachief said:


> I can honestly say...if this happened at FSU, I'd burn every FSU thing I have and never watch or listen to another Nole game.  I havent watched a second of NASCAR since the whole "no confederate flag" foolishness and I havent missed it at all.  More time for hunting and fishing!



Sure but you have intergrity.    Something very lacking in so many others.


----------



## specialk (Nov 9, 2015)

alphachief said:


> I can honestly say...if this happened at FSU, I'd burn every FSU thing I have and never watch or listen to another Nole game.  I havent watched a second of NASCAR since the whole "no confederate flag" foolishness and I havent missed it at all.  More time for hunting and fishing!



you can fly a confederate flag, a KKK flag, and a black panther flag all on the same pole at any nascar sanctioned event.....I was just at dega a few weeks ago and saw hundreds of rebel sashes.....


----------



## weagle (Nov 9, 2015)

Cowardly response by the University leadership.

The proper response from the athletic dept should have been:

"We respect the opinions of our student athletes and will release them from their scholarships immediately if they feel they can't, in good conscious, live up to the commitment they have made to this program and to their team mates."


----------



## alphachief (Nov 9, 2015)

specialk said:


> you can fly a confederate flag, a KKK flag, and a black panther flag all on the same pole at any nascar sanctioned event.....I was just at dega a few weeks ago and saw hundreds of rebel sashes.....



The point being that NASCAR went PC about it...not that you can't have one.  I choose not to waste another second of my time on them.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 9, 2015)

It's nothing but racial blackmail in my opinion.  Now that the university has caved, what will be enough? Give them an inch and they will take a mile.  

I am sick of this crap.  When will it be enough? 60 years of social programs, preferential admissions to colleges and university's, etc., etc., etc is still not enough.  It's always the white man's fault.  Where is the end of this? What will finally be enough? 

What exactly is it that the university should have done about some white people yelling racist remarks in two incidents? It's not like there are
 lynchings going on.  How is the university at fault?


----------



## Flash (Nov 9, 2015)

Are they sure that that it was students yelling racist remarks??


----------



## riprap (Nov 9, 2015)

Flash said:


> Are they sure that that it was students yelling racist remarks??



The thing is in most of the high profile cases the ones screaming the loudest is the guilty party, but they still get their way.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 9, 2015)

This entire ordeal is sickening. I'd write them and hand written letter alright, right after that idiot starved himself to death. 


I can't believe they caved in to these demands and I hope they never win another freaking game.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 10, 2015)

weathermantrey said:


> yep,
> 
> I work for Clemson and in the last year i've gotten probably a dozen emails from the president about minorities and all the great stuff his staff is doing for them, and maybe 2 emails from him concerning other issues.
> 
> It's really quite disturbing.



That's how you keep your job in 2015.


----------



## SLUGGER (Nov 10, 2015)

and there's this
"If the Tigers had failed to take the field Saturday against the Brigham Young University Cougars at Kansas City's Arrowhead Stadium, the home of the NFL's Chiefs, the team would have been forced to pay a cancellation fee of $1 million, according to a copy of the contract published in The Kansas City Star earlier this year."
This probably had more influence than anything.


----------



## Darien1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Mizzou needs to be expelled from the SEC.  What an embarrassment.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 10, 2015)

Darien1 said:


> Mizzou needs to be expelled from the SEC.  What an embarrassment.



Put them in the same conference as Grambling,Alcorn St. Be right at home


----------



## kc65 (Nov 10, 2015)

I wonder....would the prima donnas on the football team walked off if they were ranked and looking at a bowl game?


----------



## kingdawg (Nov 10, 2015)

weagle said:


> Cowardly response by the University leadership.
> 
> The proper response from the athletic dept should have been:
> 
> "We respect the opinions of our student athletes and will release them from their scholarships immediately if they feel they can't, in good conscious, live up to the commitment they have made to this program and to their team mates."



You are so right Weagle....


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Nov 10, 2015)

I've had to wonder with Pinkel getting behind them if with the type of season he was having if the current mizzou administration had him on the hotseat and this was his way of keeping his job


----------

